# Bear archery collectors



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

This one?

What do you need to know?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the information Stash.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! and I thought Laura and the Martin girls were somethin'. LOL


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes very hot ad but also very short lived.


----------

